# Converting gas scooter to electric



## donkro (Sep 20, 2008)

I currently have a 2 year old 150cc chinese scooter that is running reasonably well but am interested in an electric one. There are a number of electric chinese made scooters out there, but it's hard to find out any info on them from people who own them. Anyone out there have any experience with them? Is it possible to convert mine to electric using the hub motor technology that most of the chinese electrics use? for a reasonable price?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

donkro,

With enough time, tools, ingenuity and money... anything is possible. 

I'm currently in the process of retrofitting a powerboard scooter from 24v to 36v, with all new motor/controller/batteries/charger. This isn't entirely unlike what you're talking about, only I'm replacing an electrical system with a larger, beefier one.

Read up in this section, we have a lot of great 2 and 3 wheel EVers on this forum. Lots of smart folks here.


----------

